# Laptops



## thinbluice (Aug 28, 2004)

I am about to start a graphic design course and am thinking off getting a laptop can anyone recommend me any good and cheap ones and where to buy


----------



## elgringo56 (Aug 28, 2004)

Cheap is about the worst criteria you can use when selecting a laptop or, for that matter, any other tool that you expect to use to accomplish a job.  I fix computers for a living, and can tell you that I have seen many many people that were devestated when they found that their "cheap" laptop which they were so proud of when they got it, screwed up and they lost some important data, pictures, whatever.  There are many good brands, I seldom give recommendations to any one, but what I advise that you look for is serviceabillity of the one that you do get.  I also recommend that if you buy a laptop, buy from a company that offers, and honors, an extended and that you get that warranty.  I know this does not really answer your question, but it is what I tell most people that come to my store and ask the same question you have asked here.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 28, 2004)

Ditto on what Elgringo said.

Because of work (and experience) I stick with Dell, but they can be a bit pricey.  I just ordered a Precision Workstation M60, their most powerful (and heaviest) laptop, but it's close to $4K (without all the stuff I wanted).

On the other hand, especially in a graphic design class, I saw a Toshiba last weekend with a 17" screen and an almost full size keyboard!  P4, 3Gb & 512 RAM, 80Gb HD for $1,700.  It was at Costco of all places!  Costco PC's

The RAM could probably use an upgrade (room to go to 2Gb), but my wife will probably grab one of those puppies, as she does a ton of work in PhotoShop, Illustrator, etc., so the screen will be a huge benefit for her.

Toshiba has a good warranty and makes some pretty quality stuff.  You might also find a deal or two at Gateway, as they're still scrambling for marketshare (and laying people off...)

Smitty


----------



## NateO (Aug 30, 2004)

I've owned two Dell Latitude laptops, and I never plan on owning another. Terrible computers... Just a heads up.


----------



## -sam (Aug 30, 2004)

thinbluice said:
			
		

> I am about to start a graphic design course and am thinking off getting a laptop can anyone recommend me any good and cheap ones and where to buy



Either this or this. Tremendous value and style in a laptop.  :D

-sam


----------



## Smitty (Aug 30, 2004)

> Either this or this . Tremendous value and style in a laptop. :D


Yeah, but then you've gotta' use a SMAC.  (Although they are great for graphics).

Smitty


----------



## countingapples (Aug 31, 2004)

Two places to look at for the actual purchase are:

www.tigerdirect.com and www.newegg.com 

These are but 2 of many. Before you start comparing models you need to determine what the full extent of your needs are. For example: battery life, weight, screen size, RAM, chipsets, drives, and networking. Once you have a better idea of what you want/need, then you have a basis for comparing different models and determining the value of what you get for the price. Expect to pay $1k usd or more for a good quality machine that will provide for your needs and last over the long term.

HTH, 

countingapples


----------



## -sam (Aug 31, 2004)

pennysaver said:
			
		

> > Either this or this . Tremendous value and style in a laptop. :D
> 
> 
> Yeah, but then you've gotta' use a SMAC.  (Although they are great for graphics).
> ...



Nothing wrong with that, my 15" Powerbook is a thing of beauty, and if you don't like OSX you can always replace it with Linux. 

-sam


----------



## Zack Barresse (Sep 7, 2004)

NateO said:
			
		

> I've owned two Dell Latitude laptops, and I never plan on owning another. Terrible computers... Just a heads up.



Hi!

Just curious as to why you dislike the Dell Latitude's so much?  Me personally, I always opt to build my own, but may buy a 'packaged' laptop for my next one.  ( I seem to be having increasingly less and less time! )


----------



## NateO (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello Zack,

I've had two Dell laptops, both new and for less than 3 years each. Here's where I've been with them: 

1) Two replacement displays
2) One replacement hard drive
3) One replacement battery
4) None of the jacks, including the power, worked on my last dell laptop

Also, they burn hotter than Hades (on the bottom!) and it felt like only 1 mb of RAM actually worked: Not good.

I do like my sister's Dell desktop, but with my experience, I have a hard time pushing Dell laptops. At the very least, make sure your warranty is up to snuff.

I just got an IBM X40, so far, so good.


----------



## Smitty (Sep 25, 2004)

17" Dell Precision M60

It smokes on my queries & formulas, but the screen refresh sucks...It would be a great acid trip I suppose.

1333333...(I didn't do that!)   

Hmmmm...Just noticed, if you close the **** thing the screen doesn't go to sleep.  (Hell, even my daughter does that!)

Left hand far warmer than right.

I don't think this thing is going to like  40+ mile to work on a bike each day...

KILLER 17" screen though! 

HAGW!

Smitty


----------



## XL-Dennis (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Nate,

You're still on Dell   

I have a client that made the mistake to buy Dell to all the co-workers and it took them 8 months before they decided to get rid of them and they ended up with buying Acer.

Personally I prefer and use IBM (which everyone knows stand for *I* *B*y *M*acinthosh)


----------



## Smitty (Sep 25, 2004)

> Personally I prefer and use IBM


The same folks that make us use Lotus Not(S)...  

Smitty


----------



## XL-Dennis (Sep 25, 2004)

No Smitty  :wink: 

IBM hardware division have nothing to do with Lotus Notes


----------



## NateO (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello Dennis,


			
				XL-Dennis said:
			
		

> Hi Nate,
> 
> You're still on Dell


Nope, as my last post mentioned to this thread, I am now using an IBM.   

Aren't Acer's kind of kack as well?


----------



## XL-Dennis (Sep 28, 2004)

Great to hear Nate and apologise for not readin so well 



> Aren't Acer's kind of kack as well?



From my point of view: Yes
But people around have different experience where some people like it very much. The mention client is very pleased so I will not start to argue :D

Take care and all the best,


----------



## Smitty (Sep 28, 2004)

> No Smitty
> 
> IBM hardware division have nothing to do with Lotus Notes


I should have been a bit clearer Dennis; IBM is one of our biggest customers.  *They* make us use Lotus Not(s).    

Smitty


----------



## XL-Dennis (Sep 29, 2004)

Smitty,

Sounds like a difficult sitations for You and the company You work with   

Personally I find it remarkable that a client can force an organisation to use a specific software. But perhaps it's best explained by the company involved


----------

